# Few litters at my house - NEW PICS



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

EDIT: This is from Lisa and Blizzard, not Roxy
Parents: Agouti satin vari doe + BEW buck (this buck has satin in him)









Parents: BEW doe + Gray Satin Vari Buck









Parents: Agouti satin w/marking doe and Agouti vari buck.
Sexing is maybe not correct, this is just the first look I had, bucks above and does below

















Parents: Fawn vari doe + Gray satin vari buck
I know at least 1-2 babies are runts....just not easy to cull :| perhaps I will just put this litter with the mom to another cage so that the older babies won´t take the milk from these little once. Just sad to seperate a family of does.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

You have some very interesting markings there. Very pretty.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

was just holding Blossoms babies and they are in the perfect age, don´t jump from your hand and are just lovely :mrgreen: very calm and nice. At least one is satin which is awesome


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I thought vari to vari was a fatal combination.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

well we´ve done it for years in my country and it´s just fine, I am not sure about this fatal vari thing, also I think my mice are vari, it is not for sure but most likely a "not good vari", since the colours in my country are all mixed together it´s difficult to be sure.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

More pics :mrgreen: 
Click on links below photo to see a larger photo of each gender. Perhaps fun to see what colours I got from the parents 









Blossom is Agouti Satin with a little white headspot and Max is Agouti Vari (with satin behind him).
Babies are Black and Tan doe very shiny coat, Agouti + headspot and Agouti Vari does. Agouti vari Satin, Agouti satin + headspot, 1 Agouti vari, 1 Agouti vari/broken, 1 very dark Agouti Satin and Black & tan with very shiny coat.
Does: http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx47 ... 92mini.jpg
Bucks: http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx47 ... 95mini.jpg









Lisa is Agouti Vari Satin and Blizzard is BEW (with satin behind him)
Babies are 2 Fawn vari, 2 BEW vari, 1 Agouti vari and 1 black vari does. 2 BEW (I think), 1 Ivory satin, 1 Black vari and 1 Agouti vari bucks.
Does: http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx47 ... rd-kvk.jpg
Bucks: http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx47 ... ard-kk.jpg









Kiwi is BEW (with satin behind her) and Chuck is Gray Vari Satin
Babies are 1 Gray vari Satin, 2 Gray vari, 1 Ivory Satin, 1 PEW satin does. 3 BEW and 1 BEW satin bucks.
Does: http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx47 ... ck-kvk.jpg
Bucks: http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx47 ... k-kk-1.jpg









Lexy is Fawn vari and Chuck is Gray Vari Satin
Babies are 2 gray vari, 1 fawn vari and one ? vari does. 2 fawn vari, 2 gray vari (not sure about satin)
Does: http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx47 ... 6minni.jpg
Bucks: http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx47 ... 1minni.jpg









Lulu is Fawn Vari Satin and Blizzard is BEW (With satin behind him)
Babies are 1 PEW, 1 Fawn vari and one either fawn vari or PEW doe. The buck is maybe Fawn vari.
Does: http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx47 ... ardKvk.jpg
Bucks: http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx47 ... zardKk.jpg


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

I am loving the markings and colours of these precious little mice you have there! >.<


----------

